# better performing bottom



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

hey guys, i have been doing my homework and started getting some visuals for the dashboard and the first thing i realised was the benefits of a symmetrical layout. then the questions popped, hence the post. what is a better profile for the bottom of the dash: a flat angled surface or a curved surface? horns will be on the bottom of the dash. gauge cluster will be centered


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Say no to a center console like that.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

agreed. i just used tht pic because it gave a good idea of what a rounded dash bottom looks like


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

I think the shape of the dash as it rolls down to horn mouth isnt quite as important as is the transition from edge of horn mouth to dash. that dash would be awesome and if u had to keep a custom console, lowering the height of that console so that it rolled up under the horns might be a way to satisfy both requirements, no console would be best, obviously.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Smooth transitions and minimal reflective boundaries in the center like a center console


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

so these two would be good ( albeit extreme) examples of a symmetrical dash.


----------



## mbradlawrence (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry in advance for adding nothing to this thread but this might be the best title ever for a post!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

ha! mission accomplished


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Been thinking about this...cause I have thought about the ideal dash before when I was building the dash for my old Accord.

When I was building those dashes, I rode around for like a year without a dash in the car- gauges zip tied to the top of the column and radio on some brackets on the tunnel. What you notice is the windshield moves what feels like 3 feet forward. Everything in front just gets bigger. This worked for Gary Biggs in his Regal. For those of you have heard it, you know that big "looking out the bay window" feeling. 

So on the 3rd? rebuild, I only made the dash as deep as physically possible. The curve from the bottom to top was actually calculated...sort of. What I did was make a mold from the midrange horn of my Edgarhorns. So mine was a real tractrix curve. Dunno if that matters...probably not.

For the top since we are starting from scratch...I would make a through across the top. Maybe down in the bottom do one of those random skyline difussors. Then fill the rest in foam level to the top. You would surely would catch any reflections there and maybe help some room modes at the same time.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

sounds intriguing! now you got me thinkin . the biggs effect" has been a goal of mine for a minute. the one thing i am wondering is would i need to the horns (bodies and motors) back further to get this to work?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

SteveH! said:


> hey guys, i have been doing my homework and started getting some visuals for the dashboard and the first thing i realised was the benefits of a symmetrical layout. then the questions popped, hence the post. what is a better profile for the bottom of the dash: a flat angled surface or a curved surface? horns will be on the bottom of the dash. gauge cluster will be centered


I'm a big fan of being able to see the diaphragms, especially at high frequencies. IE, if you can draw a straight line from the microphone to the diaphragm, with nothing in between, the response is generally smoother than if there's something in the way.

Of course this is difficult to do with speakers under the dash, which is why we have to deal with reflectors and phase plugs.

The difference is pretty startling though. If you're just ten or twenty degrees beyond the edge of the waveguide mouth, the response goes to hell in a hurry. (Keep in mind I'm generally working with waveguides tho, not underdash HLCDs.)


----------

